# Logging for bowl blanks



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy everybody, I have been cutting my own firewood my whole life. That being said it has always been just falling trees cuting into 18in sections and splitting. I have never done any ripping (except with my brothers masive saw on an Alaskan Mill on redwood) my saw is nowhere near his 8foot beast. I feel this would be a long part but have no idea how much extra time to plan for. I don't have any special blades. I figure I would do a SLIGHTLY aggressive grind on the depth gauge.

I have a 60ft ambrosia maple  (36" at base) that my lathe needs to meet. 

Any thoughts on how long i should plan for or reccommendations? I know I need to seal ends so I need a time estimate. 1day? 3 days? I feel I could do it in 2 hours lol so I know I'm wrong


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2017)

Are you going to mill the tree for lumber or cut it for turning blanks? I don't recommend going to agressive with the raker grind unless your saw has the power to pull a chain ground like that. If you are going to chunk it up for turning blanks then figure all day to cut to length, cut out the pith, and anchor seal. YOU DO NEED TO ANCHOR SEAL THEM! And here's a little video on how to prep logs for turning stock, it greatly reduces the checking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 27, 2017)

I will definitely use those techniques when cutting blanks. I'm mostly going to cut bowl blanks, some spindle blanks and stuff too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 27, 2017)

Notice how well his hearing protection is working?


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2017)

Really great video and explanation of why you did what you did. Good point about the piece with the pith in it. You mentioned tool handles etc. Isn't that wood quarter sawn so that's why it's so stable? I like to use that wood for small platters and dishes since it doesn't move much. Again, great video.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2017)

If your into it, leave a couple of the small end rounds whole and hollow them up through the center. I have seen some very cool ambrosia turnings done this way. Wish it grew around here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Notice how well his hearing protection is working?


You saw that, lol. Ooops!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 1, 2017)

It is also easier to cut with the long grain rather than end grain if you can do so. Produces "long" sawdust that you have to clear but easier to saw. Jim

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2017)

I'd leave it in log form until you're ready to process it. Seal the endgrain. You can lop off chunks for blanks and reseal the endgrain rather than trying to process the entire tree in a day or two.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

